# raz/jeden, dva/dvě, tři ...



## Jagorr

Ahoj. 
Mám pár otázek ohledně těchto dvou číslovek. 

1) Používá se _jeden (_popř. _jedna, jedno) _v počítání ? Jak běžné je to v porovnání s _raz_?

2) Preferuje se při počítání _dva _nebo_ dvě_? A stejn2 tak ve spojení _číslo 2 _(_dva _nebo _dvě_?).

Děkuji.


----------



## Mori.cze

1) "raz" se používá kdekoli jde o rytmus (tančíme valčík razdvatři razdvatři), jinak je asi běžnější jeden/jedna
2) "jedna dvě tři" mám osobně za přirozenější než "jeden dva tři", ale použít jde obojí. Rozhodně ale rody nemíchat, nikdy jeden dvě tři.


----------



## bibax

Slovo "raz" je jednoslabičné, to je jeho hlavní a rozhodující výhoda při udávání rytmu. Též se říká "á dva tři", nebo se to střídá "raz dva tři á dva tři".

Původem podstatné jméno znamenající ránu/úder (jako v ruštině), cf. "ráz těles" (ve fysice), adv. naráz (prep. + ráz), rázem (instr.) = враз.

Běžnější je asi "číslo dvě" než "číslo dva" (Google tvrdí opak ).


----------



## Garin

Při komunikaci např. přes vysílačky se doporučuje používat „dva“ místo „dvě“, protože to druhé se snadno přeslechne a zamění za „pět“.
Na vojně se dokonce používalo gramaticky nesprávné „dva sta“.


----------



## bibax

Jasně, viz film Pelíšky (Donutil): Dejte mi linku *dvasta tři*.   

_Raz_ používají také děti při rozpočítávání:

raz, dva, tři, čtyři, ...


----------

